

Tell HN: Its analog sunday...get off the computer. - amarcus
http://analogsunday.com/

======
thwarted
I've never understood the view that computers and technology are some how
"outside" what it means to be human and the human condition, that there is
some kind of artificialness to the experiences you have when you are using
them to communicate (email, blog, chat, which doesn't necessarily mean typing
these days) that makes it _less_ than the experience you have "in person" and
"outside in the real world".

I guess it's okay to say "no TV" when "going analog" now because television is
now digital?

~~~
jwilliams
Don't think it was intended as a judgment on a particular lifestyle; or I
didn't read it that way anyway.

Taking a day every week out helps me a lot - recharges the batteries for sure.
Might be different for you, but it's the case for most people I know.

~~~
thwarted
Both this, and kailashbadu's, are good points. But so much of this rings of my
mom telling me to "get off the computer and go play outside" (nevermind that
my friends and I biked all over the city regularly, ran cross country in high
school, was in the Boy Scouts, worked at the city library, worked at day
camps, and participated in my community's summer youth programs--so it was
more stereotypical mother complaining than legitimate concern) and the view
that "computers isolate us because there's less interpersonal interaction", a
view I know my parents and grandparents generations have had (and most likely
continue to have). And of course, that was back before the Internet, where the
majority of time using a computer _was_ largely isolating. Today, not so much.
I mean, we're having this conversation right now.

------
diN0bot
awesome! i coincidentally self-imposed a no computer saturday yesterday. it
was amazing. i _highly_ recommend it; you'll know when you need it.

i'd been behind on a project and working long hours (self-imposed startup).
the last three nights my eyeballs felt like they were going to explode--you
know how you can get so tired that trying to sleep is perversely miserable?

i finally got to a stopping point--too tired to celebrate even emotionally--so
when i woke up saturday i read, played piano, played frisbee and swam, and
then went over to a friend's house for dinner. came home, played harmonica in
bed, and was out like a lamp on lights-out day. the last thing i remember is
mumbling how comfortable tired stretched out i was.

there's no point talking about, tho. you have to try it. i usually work
through weekends, still taking break for frisbee and such, but sometimes i
need more of a break to engage with the world and rejuvenate creative
thinking.

btw, my inspiration was a recent discussion on hn regarding laptops v computer
labs. i'd noticed my productivity/happiness parabola correlates with time-on-
laptop, and then i need to get my brain out of a laptop usage rut. so great!

btbtw, i used laptop for piano sheet music, and while i checked email to make
sure nothing critical had happened, after noting all was well i never looked
back. the main goal was to restore balance after the extremes of the week, not
impose an unrelenting extreme.

~~~
mikeyur
I took yesterday off as well. Went out for lunch with friends, walked around,
smoked some pot, napped.. good day.

Today I actually need to get some work done and finish this new product so I
can launch it in the next couple weeks.

------
wglb
Dude, it is like 34 and sleet here. Not going outside.

~~~
mdolon
Out of curiosity, where are you located?

~~~
wglb
Chicago area.

------
capablanca
Won't do.

~~~
einarvollset
Your loss.

~~~
capablanca
Here are we again.

------
cb33
appears to be april 20th... 4/20... hmmm

~~~
martythemaniak
Spending the day with Mary Jane can count towards the "Spend the day outside
with someone you love" bullet point.

------
Zev
Do you mean to spread the _idea_ of Analog Sunday so we'll know about it when
it actually happens? Or do you mean to say that some Sunday (tomorrow?) is
going to be Analog Sunday?

Also, 4/20 is a Monday this year.

Where does reading a book on a Kindle fall? Its a computer-like device, but
focused on books and reading.

~~~
jrockway
_Where does reading a book on a Kindle fall? Its a computer-like device, but
focused on books and reading._

Who cares? You don't need to do whatever some guy with a blog tells you to do.
Tomorrow is a normal Sunday. Do whatever you want, it's your life.

~~~
Zev
Oh I know. I'm not nearly submissive or meek enough to not do something simply
because _a picture online said not to_. It was just a bit of sarcasm (poorly
expressed) mixed with idle curiosity over the two things clashing.

------
delano
I assume people with analog TVs are exempt.

~~~
raintrees
If they are from the US, isn't the FCC trying to find them? :)

------
systemtrigger
I would say that the world's privileged have a digital addiction problem and
that many people should unplug themselves and go out for a walk more often
than they do. But if I go analog tomorrow it will be a self-directed decision
not because I feel some need to imitate a diarist who hopes to coin a holiday.

------
there
my book is an amazon kindle... that's a computer with internet access that can
read "blogs". what do i do now?

~~~
asjo
Turn it off?

------
tel
My computer went into the shop 5 days ago. Relying on Uni comp labs has
sufficed, barely, to get my work done, but it's also been incredibly relaxing
to not have the thing in my spare time.

------
3ds
I love the idea, and i'm already working on a prototype!

------
noodle
aren't there bears "outside"?

------
bemmu
But it's cold outside.

------
erlanger
Sorry, I've got dollars to make. I read daily (not out of habit, but it's the
best entertainment) so no drama there.

